# Berchtesgaden - the Eagles Nest



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone been?


If so could you recommend a campsite nearby?


Also do you know if there are organised trips there or did you drive your MH and park up?


If you don't want to post here please drop me a PM.


ta


Graham :smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've visited Kehlsteinhaus and its very simple.

The link below describes all you need to know.:

http://www.kehlsteinhaus.com/the-location/hintereck.html

It's a popular destination with stunning views and pleasant walks so be sure and get there early.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The night before we camped at Königssee and visited St Bartholoma (of jigsaw puzzle fame. :grin2: ).

Campingplatz Muhlleiten was only a short walk to the boats on Königssee's Seestrasse.

It's only about 5 miles (from memory) to the Kehlsteinhaus car park.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks both


Do you know if the carpark is big enough to cope with MH's?


Also any idea if the public buses to the Kehlsteinhaus car park go near the campsites?


Thanks


Graham :smile2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We went there several years ago on an organised tour but unfortunately the road up to the nest was closed so didn't actually get there. We stayed on a site fairly close to Berchtesgarden but sorry I cannot remember the name. Have a look on searchforsites, just type in Berchtesgarden and lots of options will come up. We had a bus trip out to the bunker area at the base of the nest and the car park there is massive so no problem with the m/h. If you are staying around Berchtesgarden for a few days I can thoroughly recommend a visit to the salt mine. My wife and I went not knowing what to expect and it was brilliant, a great experience with huge underground lake and slides down to lower levels. It would be a shame to miss it.

https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/

https://www.salzbergwerk.de/en


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

charlieivan said:


> We went there several years ago on an organised tour but unfortunately the road up to the nest was closed so didn't actually get there. We stayed on a site fairly close to Berchtesgarden but sorry I cannot remember the name. Have a look on searchforsites, just type in Berchtesgarden and lots of options will come up. We had a bus trip out to the bunker area at the base of the nest and the car park there is massive so no problem with the m/h. If you are staying around Berchtesgarden for a few days I can thoroughly recommend a visit to the salt mine. My wife and I went not knowing what to expect and it was brilliant, a great experience with huge underground lake and slides down to lower levels. It would be a shame to miss it.
> 
> https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.salzbergwerk.de/en


Thanks

How would you rate the salt mine for people with limited mobility? Are there loads of stairs for example?...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

From memory there is a bit of walking but nothing too strenuous. A small train takes you into the mine. To get to the lower levels you can use the slides, not difficult at all, or there is a walkway down and some steps. I think there is only two slides down so only one walkway 
and one stairway. There is a boat trip across the lake. Wheelchairs are not allowed in but if you are reasonably mobile you should cope. You can always ask beforehand to check if it is suitable. Have a good look through the link to the mine, it will give you some idea.


----------

